# Is that a ok setup?



## TheCrick (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone

Need some advice for a new HT setup
Im looking for a 5.1 for watching tv and movies
Have a budget from 1000$-1500$
And i found this (im from canada)

Onkyo TX-NR616 448$
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69301&vpn=TX-NR616&manufacture=ONKYO&promoid=1278

Klipsch speaker 599$
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/-/b0001311.aspx?path=f028b473e895e7bd16c64d4a27662bf4en02

Still need a sub, but already have and old kenwood that doing the job, so ill wait
And if someone have a better place to buy speaker or receiver for cheaper, im open  (need to be in canada)

Thx for the help!

Chris


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> And if someone have a better place to buy speaker ..., im open  (need to be in canada)


I recommend...

- canuckaudiomart.com
- used[yourcity].com
- [yourcity].kijiji.ca

...for good deals on gently-used speakers.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out A4Less, one of our sponsors, they have some really good deals. Also SVS for a sub.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Check out A4Less, one of our sponsors, they have some really good deals. Also SVS for a sub.


Accessories4Less don't ship to Canada unfortunately and SVS has a ID store in Canada called sonicBoom .

The deal on the 616 is a good deal for the Canadian market so i would take it as for speakers i would stay away from those Klipsch not that they are bad but with your budget i would start with the main fronts and maybe a sub something from AperionAudio for example ( they ship to Canada and have great reviews ) . Also sometimes Futureshop has some great deals at the Energy Connoisseur ( they are on special now ) and i would take this deal .

Futureshop


----------

